# BareButt Mountain



## 007

One glowing review...



> It is the end of the year, so that means the studios are cranking out their last minute, Oscar worthy films for consideration for the Academy.  Leading the charge is a movie about a couple of gay cowboys called Barebutt Mountain.  It's the heartwarming story about two cowboys who ride horses during the day and each other throughout the night.  I am quite sure Laura will find some way to trick me into seeing that, she notoriously loves those pretentious, artsy-fartsy type movies.  Ah, nothing says romance like watching a couple guys finger-bang each others anuses for two hours.  I'll light the candles hon, you pour the wine.


http://www.corneroftheworld.net/

(POSTED THIS QUICK, THOUGHT I HAD *MOVIE REVIEWS* SECTION. SORRY, PLEASE MOVE)


----------



## Annie

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> One glowing review...
> 
> 
> http://www.corneroftheworld.net/
> 
> (POSTED THIS QUICK, THOUGHT I HAD *MOVIE REVIEWS* SECTION. SORRY, PLEASE MOVE)



no problem.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

BareButt Mountain... LOL!

Anyway, I heard a guy call into Fox and Friends a few days ago that said he was not nearly as bothered by the gay story line as he was about the fact that they called a couple of sheep herders "cowboys".

Pretty much, I think this is going to turn into one of those "groundbreaking" movies that everyone forgets in a few months.


----------



## manu1959

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> BareButt Mountain... LOL!
> 
> Anyway, I heard a guy call into Fox and Friends a few days ago that said he was not nearly as bothered by the gay story line as he was about the fact that they called a couple of sheep herders "cowboys".
> 
> Pretty much, I think this is going to turn into one of those "groundbreaking" movies that everyone forgets in a few months.




gay sheep hearders....damn it was a foregone conclusion


----------



## Abbey Normal

I'm confused... is it Bareback Mountain, or is it Mountin' Bareback?


----------



## Mr. P

Brokeback Mountain.
Sounds like an interesting movie to me.
Ill hold *judgment* until and if I ever see it.

http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051215/REVIEWS/51019006/1023


----------



## GotZoom

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> I'm confused... is it Bareback Mountain, or is it Mountin' Bareback?



Depend on who you are with.

I'm waiting for the movie version of the song, "Eskimo" (I'm the Only Gay Eskimo In My Tribe) by Corky and the Juice Pigs.


----------



## 007

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> BareButt Mountain... LOL!
> 
> Anyway, I heard a guy call into Fox and Friends a few days ago that said he was not nearly as bothered by the gay story line as he was about the fact that they called a couple of sheep herders "cowboys".
> 
> Pretty much, I think this is going to turn into one of those "groundbreaking" movies that everyone forgets in a few months.



Interesting point Jim.

My nephew is a working cowboy up in Montana. Shoe's horses, doctor's them, the whole bit. I know if you asked him about sheep herders, the last thing he'd call them is a "cowboy". Maybe a "sheepboy", but not a cowboy. I lived in Montana myself for a couple years, and I heard the jokes about sheep herders. 

Looks like hollywierd, in their over zealous nature to promote their perverted agenda, are making bigger fools of themselves without even realizing it.


----------



## 007

Here's a "real" cowboy, and I can guarantee you he doesn't want to finger bang any of his male friends up the ass. He's "NORMAL"! He has a "GIRL" friend, like all NORMAL men have.


----------



## 007

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Brokeback Mountain.
> Sounds like an interesting movie to me.
> Ill hold *judgment* until and if I ever see it.
> 
> http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051215/REVIEWS/51019006/1023



You go ahead and watch it Mr. P. Never thought you one to be so curious about homosexuality that you felt a need to subject yourself to the likes of this....

http://www.screenit.com/movies/2005/brokeback_mountain.html

IMITATIVE BEHAVIOR 
Phrases: "Not on your f*cking life," "F*ck-ups," "What the f*ck are you looking at?" "F*ck you," "Jack f*cking Twist," "Is that a f*cking problem?" "A f*cking real good life," "Get the f*ck off me," "Oh sh*t," "Bullsh*t," "Sh*t like that," "What are you waiting for, a cowboy mating call?" "Queer," "Scrawny ass," "Got all over my ass," "Bastard," "Where the hell you been?" "What the hell happened?" "Dumb ass mule," "Cat piss," "Can't cook worth a damn," "Balls" (testicles), "The hell they are," "Freeze your ass off," "Get the hell out of my trailer," "Oh hell," "You shut up," "Piss-ant," "Sure as hell sorry," "You sit down you old son of a bitch before I knock your ignorant ass into next week" and "Damn you." 
A miscellaneous man has some tattoos. 
From a long distance, we see Jack and Ennis jumping from a short cliff, completely nude, into a body of water (we see full frontal and rear nudity -- but again from a distance). 

JUMP SCENES 
None. 

MUSIC (SCARY/TENSE) 
None. 

MUSIC (INAPPROPRIATE) 
There's a song with gun-related lyrics. 

PROFANITY 
At least 22 "f" words (1 used sexually), 13 "s" words, 2 slang terms using female genitals ("p*ssy"), 1 using male ones ("d*ck"), 16 hells, 11 damns, 6 asses (1 used with "hole"), 4 S.O.B.s, 1 crap, 13 uses of "G-damn" and 1 use each of "Christ," "Jesus" and "Jesus Christ." 

SEX/NUDITY 
We see Ennis shirtless. 
With Jack in the foreground of the shot, we see Ennis out of focus in the background. We can tell he's nude as he's crouched down washing himself (including his crotch that's facing away from the camera), but beyond seeing his out-of-focus, bare butt, we don't see anything else. 
Ennis tells Jack, "You may be a sinner, but I haven't had the opportunity" (presumably meaning he's a virgin). 
*After a night of drinking, Ennis decides to sleep outside, but after his fire dies down, he's freezing and Jack tells him to join him in the warmer tent. As they lie side by side, Jack pulls Ennis' arm around him and then tries to kiss him several times, but Ennis is slightly resistant (pushing him away, but obviously interested). Jack's pants are then undone and he turns with his rear toward Ennis who pulls down Jack's pants (we briefly see the side of his bare butt). Ennis then undoes his own pants, spits on his fingers (for lubricant) and then puts his hand down toward his crotch (we don't see the actual act). We then see him thrusting behind Jack (rear entry anal intercourse) with related sounds, * but no nudity or full shots of the encounter. 
We see the side of Jack's bare butt as he's squatted down, washing his clothes. 
After their sexual encounter, Ennis says, "I ain't queer," with Jack quickly chiming in, "Me neither." 
While Jack is shirtless, Ennis kisses and then gets on top of him in their tent and they kiss some more, but we don't see the implied sex act. 
From a distance, Joe sees Ennis and Jack playfully cavorting outdoors, shirtless. 
While in their car at the drive-in, Alma pulls Ennis' hand over her shoulder down to her clothed breast or belly (possibly signaling she's pregnant -- they later have kids). 
After realizing Ennis and Jack are gay, Joe won't give Jack another job, using slang for what he assumes they did (something sounding like "while you stem the rose"). 
Ennis and Alma passionately kiss on their bed, with him groping her clothed breast. He then gets on top and passionately kisses her and then rolls her over, either for rear entry vaginal or anal intercourse (we don't see the actual contact). 
At a fireworks display, some drunken men loudly talk about "p*ssy" and humping. 
At a dance, Lureen realizes Jack likes him, but being slightly frustrated that he's not doing anything about it, asks him, "What are you waiting for, a cowboy mating call?" 
Lureen and Jack passionately kiss and then get into the backseat of a car where they continue. She asks if she's going to fast, and he jokingly replies that fast or slow, he likes the direction she's going. She then removes her top (we see her in her bra that shows cleavage) and then removes that, allowing full views of her bare breasts as she's on top of him. 
We see Jack and Ennis lying front to back in a motel bed, presumably after sex (both are shirtless). 
From a long distance, we see Jack and Ennis jumping from a short cliff, completely nude, into a body of water (we see full frontal and rear nudity -- but again from a distance). 
We see a couple in bed with the man on top, views of the woman's bare breasts and hear sounds of heavy breathing. The woman says she's behind in her pills (presumably birth control). 
Ennis meets up with a male street prostitute and then walks off with the man, presumably for sex. 
A waitress shows cleavage. 
A married man comes on to Jack, saying they should go off to a cabin for a getaway. 
Jack admits to having an affair with another person (he tells that to Ennis). 
Jack tells Ennis that unlike him, he can't make it on "a few high altitude f*cks a year" (referring to their relationship).


----------



## Mr. P

Not curious Pale and I did say if I ever see it. 

This OUR TAKE: is from the same site you posted. Interesting.




> ..
> but there's no denying this is a slow-moving, 130-plus minutes of watching Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal longing for each other. That is, when they're not rolling around in the great western countryside in *scenes that likely won't play that well with close-minded or homophobic viewers.*
> 
> On the other hand, *if you're willing to see that love transcends the stereotypical sexual boundaries*, you might be intrigued by this offering.



http://www.screenit.com/ourtake/2005/brokeback_mountain.html


----------



## 007

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Not curious Pale and I did say if I ever see it.
> 
> This OUR TAKE: is from the same site you posted. Interesting.
> 
> http://www.screenit.com/ourtake/2005/brokeback_mountain.html




Yes Mr. P. I get it. Normal people have been getting demonized by the fags and the liberal left that support them almost since the beginning.

Two guys fucking each other up the ass disgusts me and turns my stomach. Yeah.... that makes me the "bad guy"... whatever.


----------



## archangel

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Yes Mr. P. I get it. Normal people have been getting demonized by the fags and the liberal left that support them almost since the beginning.
> 
> Two guys fucking each other up the ass disgusts me and turns my stomach. Yeah.... that makes me the "bad guy"... whatever.




you crack me up pale...gotta love the bluntness! I would venture to bet the Rx companies love ya too...Bet some in here's blood pressure is raised by some 20 points!HBP meds are expensive! My New Years resolution is to follow pales...keeping my bluntness to the political portions of the board...I always get into trouble with the click of six when I am blunt or sarcastic in the warm and girlie portions!


----------



## 007

archangel said:
			
		

> you crack me up pale...gotta love the bluntness! I would venture to bet the Rx companies love ya too...Bet some in here's blood pressure is raised by some 20 points!HBP meds are expensive! My New Years resolution is to follow pales...keeping my bluntness to the political portions of the board...I always get into trouble with the click of six when I am blunt or sarcastic in the warm and girlie portions!



Sometimes you just have to state the obvious arch. Exposing the perverse, sick actions that queers engage in, is EXACTLY what they DON'T want spread around. They want everyone to just believe fags are all warm and fuzzy men that talk like girls and walk funny, and that's it. DON'T bring up what they actually DO. You'll ruin their charade.


----------



## no1tovote4

A homosexual friend of mine stated that he was uncomfortable with the love scenes in the flick.  If he was then I most certainly will be.  I will not watch this movie, and if I do it will not be because I paid for the dubious 'honor'.


----------



## 007

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> A homosexual friend of mine stated that he was uncomfortable with the love scenes in the flick.  If he was then I most certainly will be.  I will not watch this movie, and if I do it will not be because I paid for the dubious 'honor'.



I would consider watching this movie condoning it, and the homosexual lifestyle. Kind of like watching a mickey moore movie. 

You wouldn't catch me dead anywhere near this scummy faggot flick.


----------



## padisha emperor

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Brokeback Mountain.
> Sounds like an interesting movie to me.
> Ill hold *judgment* until and if I ever see it.
> 
> http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051215/REVIEWS/51019006/1023



the best approach to me, see the movie before launch any critics about it.

Seems interesting to me too, we'll see.


----------



## Abbey Normal

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> the best approach to me, see the movie before launch any critics about it.
> 
> Seems interesting to me too, we'll see.



PE, I don't think this is necessarily true, since the criticism here is of the movie's undisputed content, which is offensive to some, and reeks of a Hollywood agenda. 

It  is not based on whether the movie is well-done from an artisitic pov, which it may very well be, and which would indeed require viewing the movie before passing 'artistic' judgment.


----------



## 007

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> the best approach to me, see the movie before launch any critics about it.
> 
> Seems interesting to me too, we'll see.




You people have plenty of problems over there. Some, bigger than what we have here in America due to your extreme liberalness. So to agree with anything you might deem acceptable doesn't carry much weight with me.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Kagom

I really have no opinion of this movie until I see it.  It appeals to me emotionally because it involves gay people.  It also appeals to me on an artistic level because it has been passed off as artistically tasteful and independant.


----------



## manu1959

this movie got made so hollywood can push the gay marraige gig and get it on prime time tv at the oscars....it will win every award....so says my brother the agent


----------



## manu1959

Kagom said:
			
		

> I really have no opinion of this movie until I see it.  It appeals to me emotionally because it involves gay people.  It also appeals to me on an artistic level because it has been passed off as artistically tasteful and independant.



they are bi


----------



## Kagom

Meh.  Hollywood movies usually have some hidden agenda in them.  I can find 'em in a lot of the more recent films.  Not a boast or anything, but I'm sure if I took the time to research and look, I could find it


----------



## Kagom

manu1959 said:
			
		

> they are bi


I'm aware.  I'm still to be appealed on an emotional factor because two men have some form of love.  Is that better worded?


----------



## KarlMarx

manu1959 said:
			
		

> this movie got made so hollywood can push the gay marraige gig and get it on prime time tv at the oscars....it will win every award....so says my brother the agent


Well, your brother was right.... BBM won 4 golden globes. Well, a lot of us were right when we predicted that Hollywood just fell over itself giving awards to this nonsense (but then that's like predicting that Christmas is going to fall on December 25th of any given year). The movie is just gay pornography that not only endorses homosexuality but adultery, too. (A Hollywood movie that endorses adultery, who'd ever have thunk it?).

If it were a flick about straight cowboys, it would have probably gone to the bargain basement at Wal-Mart. In fact, when was the last time Hollywood came out with a Western? 1992 ("Unforgiven")? And granted, it won an Oscar, but in that one, the cowboys managed to keep their pants on.

And by the way, how many Golden Globes did "Passion of Christ" win? Oh, yes, it's equal to the same number of Protestant Popes, plus the number of neurons in Michael Moore's head, plus the combined IQs of my two senators (Hillary and Chucky) ..... or in other words ZERO. (OK, it was nominated for three oscars, but took home none).

And before we hear about "breaking new ground".... please don't go there. It's more like a kid with his parents, pushing to see just how far he can go before he gets grounded for life.

Well .... these awards don't necessarily mean anything. I understand that Alfred Hitchcock, the Master of Suspense, never won an Oscar, either. The true test will be the test of time. In five years, who will even remember "Brokeback Mountain"?


----------



## Nienna

Kagom said:
			
		

> I'm aware.  I'm still to be appealed on an emotional factor because two men have some form of love.  Is that better worded?


Men can love each other without having sex together, or desiring to do so.


----------



## Kagom

mom4 said:
			
		

> Men can love each other without having sex together, or desiring to do so.


But the thing is, what if they want to express that love in one of the more deeper forms?  I'm not talking platonic love, I'm talking about intimate love that is expressed in mainstream heterosexual couples as well as homosexual couples.


----------



## GotZoom

Kagom said:
			
		

> But the thing is, what if they want to express that love in one of the more deeper forms?  I'm not talking platonic love, I'm talking about intimate love that is expressed in mainstream heterosexual couples as well as homosexual couples.



How would you suggest two males - who are strictly heterosexual - express their "deeper than platonic" love?

Without doing something that would be considered a homosexual act.


----------



## MtnBiker

Go shopping for clothes together.


----------



## Kagom

GotZoom said:
			
		

> How would you suggest two males - who are strictly heterosexual - express their "deeper than platonic" love?
> 
> Without doing something that would be considered a homosexual act.


I'd say watch a sport game if they are into a sport.  Play that sport even.  Chill out at a movie they both have an interest in.  Play games.

It's what I do with my heterosexual friends that I love.

Also, I just reread your message.  I was talking in instance of homosexual/bisexual men when I said "deeper than platonic" love.


----------



## Superfluous Man

Pope Pius had it right when he said (when talking about pre-marital sex,) "It's fine to be in love with someone. Just keep your pants zipped up."


----------



## Kagom

Superfluous Man said:
			
		

> Pope Pius had it right when he said (when talking about pre-marital sex,) "It's fine to be in love with someone. Just keep your pants zipped up."


But we know that keeping your pants zipped up after a certain point (marriage) is pointless.  So that's why the gay populace has pre-marital sex, because they can't marry each other.  I know the most popular saying is "They can too marry, just not a person of the same sex."  Well, what's the point for a gay person to marry and have sex with a person of a gender they're not attracted to?  They're not expressing their love to a person they love.


----------



## GotZoom

Kagom said:
			
		

> But we know that keeping your pants zipped up after a certain point (marriage) is pointless.  So that's why the gay populace has pre-marital sex, because they can't marry each other.  I know the most popular saying is "They can too marry, just not a person of the same sex."  Well, what's the point for a gay person to marry and have sex with a person of a gender they're not attracted to?  They're not expressing their love to a person they love.



You don't really believe this do you?


----------



## Kagom

GotZoom said:
			
		

> You don't really believe this do you?


You should know that I'm not that dense.  I'm saying on a generalization.  Gay people have the same urges and wants as straight people.  A majority have sex for pleasure.  But I'm trying to cater to the ones who match their more conservative (what I mean here are those who have pre-marital sex to show their love and devotion) heterosexual counterparts.


----------



## Nienna

Kagom said:
			
		

> But the thing is, what if they want to express that love in one of the more deeper forms?  I'm not talking platonic love, I'm talking about intimate love that is expressed in mainstream heterosexual couples as well as homosexual couples.


I would think the platonic love would be the "deeper" sentiment. Spiritual experiences are generally considered to be "deeper" than physical ones.


----------



## Kagom

mom4 said:
			
		

> I would think the platonic love would be the "deeper" sentiment. Spiritual experiences are generally considered to be "deeper" than physical ones.


My idea of a "deeper" love is along the lines of a spiritual and emotional connection in love.


----------



## Nienna

Kagom said:
			
		

> My idea of a "deeper" love is along the lines of a spiritual and emotional connection in love.


No need for sex, then.


----------



## Kagom

mom4 said:
			
		

> No need for sex, then.


Maybe not so, but sex can be the best way for each other to show they do love each other better than just saying "I love you."


----------



## Mr. P

mom4 said:
			
		

> No need for sex, then.


Do you limit your expression of love?


----------



## GotZoom

Kagom said:
			
		

> Maybe not so, but sex can be the best way for each other to show they do love each other better than just saying "I love you."




But what if it is wrong for the two of them to have sex?


----------



## Nienna

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Do you limit your expression of love?


Yes, indeed. It can be an even "deeper" expression of love, more selfless, to limit my pleasure for the benefit of another.


----------



## Mr. P

mom4 said:
			
		

> Yes, indeed. It can be an even "deeper" expression of love, more selfless, to limit my pleasure for the benefit of another.


Fine, I'll not tell you that's wrong, it's YOUR business.


----------



## Nienna

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Fine, I'll not tell you that's wrong, it's YOUR business.


Okay, then.


----------



## Mr. P

mom4 said:
			
		

> Okay, then.


So you would agree it is the business of everyone to determine how they express their love, right?


----------



## Superfluous Man

Not to put too fine an edge on it, the joy of sex is natural. Sex is nature's way of reproduction, naturally. Recreational sex, however, is queer, and leads to a disharmonious life.


----------



## Kagom

GotZoom said:
			
		

> But what if it is wrong for the two of them to have sex?


Okay, this is where you're gonna run into problem.  Is it wrong on your moral/religious belief level?  If so, then that's for them to decide between themselves.  If you go on it for a physical level, there's a lot wrong we do that you and I both don't consider.


----------



## Nienna

Mr. P said:
			
		

> So you would agree it is the business of everyone to determine how they express their love, right?


Sure. If it's really love.


----------



## Mr. P

mom4 said:
			
		

> Sure. If it's really love.


*SHOCKED* I really didn't expect you to say that...That is what the movie is about you know, love.


----------



## manu1959

Superfluous Man said:
			
		

> Not to put too fine an edge on it, the joy of sex is natural. Sex is nature's way of reproduction, naturally. Recreational sex, however, is queer, and leads to a disharmonious life.



animals have recreational sex....people have recreational sex....the world still seems intact


----------



## Abbey Normal

manu1959 said:
			
		

> animals have recreational sex....people have recreational sex....the world still seems intact



I am certainly not an expert in Zoology, but other than dolphins (and perhaps some other species), don't the preponderance of animals mate only when in heat so as to reproduce?


----------



## manu1959

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> I am certainly not an expert in Zoology, but other than dolphins (and perhaps some other species), don't the preponderance of animals mate only when in heat so as to reproduce?



other than man......i belive the answer is in fact yes......


----------



## Nienna

Mr. P said:
			
		

> *SHOCKED* I really didn't expect you to say that...That is what the movie is about you know, love.


Well, tuck your shock back in.  I haven't seen the movie, and don't intend to. But if we are speaking of the act of homosexual sex, then I don't believe that is a loving act. Even though I do believe that many homosexuals are desperately searching for love, and trying to express it through this act.


----------



## manu1959

mom4 said:
			
		

> Well, tuck your shock back in.  I haven't seen the movie, and don't intend to. But if we are speaking of the act of homosexual sex, then I don't believe that is a loving act. Even though I do believe that many homosexuals are desperately searching for love, and trying to express it through this act.



the theme of the movie is a love story...it is a chick flick....well chicks with an outty anyway


----------



## Annie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> the theme of the movie is a love story...it is a chick flick....well chicks with an outty anyway


I was hearing a discussion on this being a 'chick flick' this morning. Well, unless lesbians are way different than straits, women in general just really aren't into visuals. Give me a book about romantic over overt anytime.


----------



## Kagom

mom4 said:
			
		

> Well, tuck your shock back in.  I haven't seen the movie, and don't intend to. But if we are speaking of the act of homosexual sex, then I don't believe that is a loving act. Even though I do believe that many homosexuals are desperately searching for love, and trying to express it through this act.


To each their own, but I do believe that love can be expressed in this act.  How else do you suggest two homosexual people who love each other dearly express their love?  You suggest they play games and watch movies and only say "I love you"?  That doesn't work.  It's not enough for heterosexual couples to say "I love you" and see movies and buy each other sentimental things.  Sex is an act of love that is abused for recreational use.


----------



## Mr. P

mom4 said:
			
		

> Well, tuck your shock back in.  I haven't seen the movie, and don't intend to. But if we are speaking of the act of homosexual sex, then I don't believe that is a loving act. Even though I do believe that many homosexuals are desperately searching for love, and trying to express it through this act.


Yep it's a love story..Now how that is expressed I don't know I haven't seen the movie...But, you said.....you would agree it is the business of everyone to determine how they express their love. You said 





> Sure. If it's really love.


So weather you like what they may do or not makes no difference, does it? Really? Why? How many movies have you seen that you didn't like parts of, for any reason? And how do you know that "homosexuals are desperately searching for love"? Maybe they have found it.


----------



## Nienna

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep it's a love story..Now how that is expressed I don't know I haven't seen the movie...But, you said.....you would agree it is the business of everyone to determine how they express their love. You said So weather you like what they may do or not makes no difference, does it? Really? Why? How many movies have you seen that you didn't like parts of, for any reason? And how do you know that "homosexuals are desperately searching for love"? Maybe they have found it.


Nope, it probably doesn't make a difference to them what I think. And, no, I don't like "what they do," but that isn't the issue either.

What I said was, it is their business to determine how to express their love, *if it's really love.* Practicing homosexuals must not have found real love, if they are not following the dictates of the One who defines love.


----------



## manu1959

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I was hearing a discussion on this being a 'chick flick' this morning. Well, unless lesbians are way different than straits, women in general just really aren't into visuals. Give me a book about romantic over overt anytime.



chick flick for fag hags and queens maybe....no lib women i know are going


----------



## Annie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> chick flick for fag hags and queens maybe....no lib women i know are going


I'm none of the above, still not going.


----------



## Mr. P

mom4 said:
			
		

> Nope, it probably doesn't make a difference to them what I think. And, no, I don't like "what they do," but that isn't the issue either.
> 
> What I said was, it is their business to determine how to express their love, *if it's really love.* Practicing homosexuals must not have found real love, if they are not following the dictates of the One who defines love.


So you are wise enough to define "real love" for us all...?
This is about you now not the book. Go.


----------



## Abbey Normal

mom4 said:
			
		

> Nope, it probably doesn't make a difference to them what I think. And, no, I don't like "what they do," but that isn't the issue either.
> 
> What I said was, it is their business to determine how to express their love, *if it's really love.* Practicing homosexuals must not have found real love, if they are not following the dictates of the One who defines love.



Tried to rep you for this, Mom, but couldn't. Beautifuly stated.


----------



## Nienna

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Tried to rep you for this, Mom, but couldn't. Beautifuly stated.


Thanks, anyway, Abbey!


----------



## dilloduck

> Sex is an act of love that is abused for recreational use.




Or is it an act of base instinct that humans try to pretend is love ?


----------



## Abbey Normal

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Or is it an act of base instinct that humans try to pretend is love ?




Great point for discussion, Dillo.


----------



## Nienna

Kagom said:
			
		

> To each their own, but I do believe that love can be expressed in this act.  How else do you suggest two homosexual people who love each other dearly express their love?  You suggest they play games and watch movies and only say "I love you"?  That doesn't work.  It's not enough for heterosexual couples to say "I love you" and see movies and buy each other sentimental things.  Sex is an act of love that is abused for recreational use.


I think the best expression for two homosexual people, if they truly love each other dearly, is to separate themselves so they are not tempted to harm each other through homosexual sex.


----------



## Nienna

Mr. P said:
			
		

> So you are wise enough to define "real love" for us all...?
> This is about you now not the book. Go.


Nope, I don't define love. God does.


----------



## Kagom

mom4 said:
			
		

> I think the best expression for two homosexual people, if they truly love each other dearly, is to separate themselves so they are not tempted to harm each other through homosexual sex.


How do they harm themselves?  If it's because there can be some type of pain or injury caused, then rule it out because it can happen in heterosexual sex too.  Sex is the final act of love we can give each other until we're allowed to marry.


----------



## Nienna

Kagom said:
			
		

> How do they harm themselves?  If it's because there can be some type of pain or injury caused, then rule it out because it can happen in heterosexual sex too.  Sex is the final act of love we can give each other until we're allowed to marry.


Perhaps it could happen if heterosexuals "play rough." But even if homosexual men are disease-free and remain monogamous, and are gentle with each other, there is still a high occurrence of tearing and other injurious results, such as anorectal disorders. These are caused by repeated insertion into an area designed for excretion.


----------



## Hobbit

Kagom said:
			
		

> How do they harm themselves?  If it's because there can be some type of pain or injury caused, then rule it out because it can happen in heterosexual sex too.  Sex is the final act of love we can give each other until we're allowed to marry.



The entire homosexual lifestyle is a harmful one.  Homosexuals are statistically far more promiscuous and far less likely to use protection, meaning that the odds of getting an STD from homosexual sex are far greater than heterosexual sex.

And homosexuality is not about love.  Few things are these days.  It's about lust, though in our society, love and lust have been getting confused, first and foremost by the idea of 'love at first sight,' a romantic myth based on the idea that one can love for looks alone.


----------



## archangel

mom4 said:
			
		

> Perhaps it could happen if heterosexuals "play rough." But even if homosexual men are disease-free and remain monogamous, and are gentle with each other, there is still a high occurrence of tearing and other injurious results, such as anorectal disorders. These are caused by repeated insertion into an area designed for excretion.





depositing sperm(Protein) into a highly bacterial area...bacteria mutation ring a bell! ehhh this is getting way to graphic...Bilogy 101!


----------



## Nienna

Hobbit said:
			
		

> The entire homosexual lifestyle is a harmful one.  Homosexuals are statistically far more promiscuous and far less likely to use protection, meaning that the odds of getting an STD from homosexual sex are far greater than heterosexual sex.
> 
> And homosexuality is not about love.  Few things are these days.  It's about lust, though in our society, love and lust have been getting confused, first and foremost by the idea of 'love at first sight,' a romantic myth based on the idea that one can love for looks alone.


The only thing I'd disagree with is the statement that homosexuality is not about love. I think sometimes, it IS solely about lust. But the homosexuals I have known personally were truly searching for love and acceptance. They just had had experiences, especially during their childhoods, that left them with a warped idea of what love actually is.


----------



## Mr. P

mom4 said:
			
		

> Nope, I don't define love. God does.


Millions, heck billions would disagree. Doesnt make you wrong, nor right.
Then I was looking for Your definition of real love, not Gods I said that.

Do you have one, other than what the bible or God says?


----------



## Kagom

mom4: That's why you don't always perform anal sex.  Too much of a good thing is bad.

hobbit: I coulda swore heterosexuals may have been MORE promiscuous than homosexuals, considering what I see so much around where I have lived.  Also, most homosexuals I know USE protection to avoid STDs and STIs.  The ones who are in deeply committed relationships are the ones I see less likely to use it.  And who are you to say that we don't love each other like heterosexual couples do?  How can you say homosexuality isn't about love?  It does have love.  Heterosexuality, bisexuality, and homosexuality have lust and have love.  I'm not one who does believe in "love at first sight" simply because I haven't had it happen.  It happens to some people, but not a whole lot in my experience.  But the most ignorant thing you can say is that homosexuals lust and don't love.

ring: that's why we have condoms and other non-anal sexual activities for both gay men and straight women.


----------



## Nienna

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Millions, heck billions would disagree. Doesnt make you wrong, nor right.


Whether we creatures agree or disagree is pretty immaterial. God IS. He'll prove it in His own time.


> Then I was looking for Your definition of real love, not Gods I said that.
> 
> Do you have one, other than what the bible or God says?


No, I think God sums it up pretty well. Not to mention the fact that His authority has it *all* over mine.


----------



## archangel

Kagom said:
			
		

> mom4: That's why you don't always perform anal sex.  Too much of a good thing is bad.
> 
> hobbit: I coulda swore heterosexuals may have been MORE promiscuous than homosexuals, considering what I see so much around where I have lived.  Also, most homosexuals I know USE protection to avoid STDs and STIs.  The ones who are in deeply committed relationships are the ones I see less likely to use it.  And who are you to say that we don't love each other like heterosexual couples do?  How can you say homosexuality isn't about love?  It does have love.  Heterosexuality, bisexuality, and homosexuality have lust and have love.  I'm not one who does believe in "love at first sight" simply because I haven't had it happen.  It happens to some people, but not a whole lot in my experience.  But the most ignorant thing you can say is that homosexuals lust and don't love.
> 
> ring: that's why we have condoms and other non-anal sexual activities for both gay men and straight women.



risk for both homosexual as well as hetrosexuals.....especially when sperm(protein) is involved,oral sex risks mutation, as well as anal due to the highly bacterial areas involved...and as for con'dums(pun) they are at best 90-98% effective...not to mention risk of breakage or slippage! :shocked:


side note: Herpes of the genitles from herpes of the mouth...mutated!


----------



## Mr. P

mom4 said:
			
		

> Whether we creatures agree or disagree is pretty immaterial. God IS. He'll prove it in His own time.
> 
> No, I think God sums it up pretty well. Not to mention the fact that His authority has it *all* over mine.


Fair enough, but with all my respect, if you can only defer to God you should not comment, IMO.. Same for everyone else.


----------



## Kagom

archangel said:
			
		

> risk for both homosexual as well as hetrosexuals.....especially when sperm(protein) is involved,oral sex risks mutation, as well as anal due to the highly bacterial areas involved...and as for con'dums(pun) they are at best 90-98% effective...not to mention risk of breakage or slippage! :shocked:
> 
> 
> side note: Herpes of the genitles from herpes of the mouth...mutated!


Would you prefer 0% effective?  Also, there's risks in sex no matter what you do.  You can't go and expect things to just magically work without some type of risk being involved per time.

side note of my own: That's why I prefer partners who are actually clean (in terms of health [sexual, etc.])


----------



## Mr. P

Kagom said:
			
		

> ...
> side note of my own: That's why I prefer partners who are actually clean (in terms of health [sexual, etc.])


I wonder if Heterosexuals are the same? Oh, heck ya they are, thats why we have that pill for herpes flair-ups, and a penicillin shot for syphilis.


----------



## Hobbit

mom4 said:
			
		

> The only thing I'd disagree with is the statement that homosexuality is not about love. I think sometimes, it IS solely about lust. But the homosexuals I have known personally were truly searching for love and acceptance. They just had had experiences, especially during their childhoods, that left them with a warped idea of what love actually is.



That's the problem with a lot of people today.  They are looking for love, but what they think is love is actually lust.  If most people actually did stuff for more than lust and shallow attachment anymore, the divorce rate wouldn't be what it is.


----------



## no1tovote4

The movie is described as a love story, and other people have stated it is about relationships.  I have no other recourse than to declare it a chick flick and move on.  There is simply no way you will find me there, and if you do I will be asleep.

Chick flicks are nothing but a snoooozefest, even worse if they are specifically relationship chick flicks rather than a romantic comedy or something.

Now the fact that the chick flick has hair man butt and no cute female behind it really holds absolutely no attraction, even the chance at seeing a hot actress has been taken from the equation.  I can't imagine why anybody would want to see what has to be one of the most boring movies they might subject themselves to.  Without even seeing it I would predict I would find this more boring than Titanic, and that is hard to reach for me.  I would rather watch 'You've Been Served' than Titanic.


----------



## Nienna

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Fair enough, but with all my respect, if you can only defer to God you should not comment, IMO.. Same for everyone else.


With all my respect  ...why not?


----------



## Nienna

Kagom said:
			
		

> Would you prefer 0% effective?  Also, there's risks in sex no matter what you do.  You can't go and expect things to just magically work without some type of risk being involved per time.
> 
> side note of my own: That's why I prefer partner*s* who are actually clean (in terms of health [sexual, etc.])


That little old letter is wherein the problem lies, for both hetero- and homosexuals.


----------



## Nienna

Hobbit said:
			
		

> That's the problem with a lot of people today.  They are looking for love, but what they think is love is actually lust.  If most people actually did stuff for more than lust and shallow attachment anymore, the divorce rate wouldn't be what it is.


Sounds pretty true to me.


----------



## Nienna

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> The movie is described as a love story, and other people have stated it is about relationships.  I have no other recourse than to declare it a chick flick and move on.  There is simply no way you will find me there, and if you do I will be asleep.
> 
> Chick flicks are nothing but a snoooozefest, even worse if they are specifically relationship chick flicks rather than a romantic comedy or something.
> 
> Now the fact that the chick flick has hair man butt and no cute female behind it really holds absolutely no attraction, even the chance at seeing a hot actress has been taken from the equation.  I can't imagine why anybody would want to see what has to be one of the most boring movies they might subject themselves to.  Without even seeing it I would predict I would find this more boring than Titanic, and that is hard to reach for me.  I would rather watch 'You've Been Served' than Titanic.


Four Weddings and a Funeral. Most Boring Movie Ever Made.


----------



## dilloduck

Kagom said:
			
		

> How do they harm themselves?  If it's because there can be some type of pain or injury caused, then rule it out because it can happen in heterosexual sex too.  Sex is the final act of love we can give each other until we're allowed to marry.


 
Sex is the final act of love--as in ultimate ? Sorry I don't buy it. I have seen so many acts of love that surpass the sexual act (hetero or homo) that you would be hard pressed to prove to me that sex is the ultimate form of love expression.


----------



## GotZoom

I have no desire to see this movie.  Just as chainsaw massacre-type blood and gore horror flicks do not appeal to me, movies about two men boinking like bunnies do not appeal to me.


----------



## Abbey Normal

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Sex is the final act of love--as in ultimate ? Sorry I don't buy it. I have seen so many acts of love that surpass the sexual act (hetero or homo) that you would be hard pressed to prove to me that sex is the ultimate form of love expression.



Well said, Dillo. When I came home from having eye surgery while 7 months pregnant, my husband became my eyes and lovingly cared for me. Just one small example of love that surpasses having sex IMO.


----------



## Kagom

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Sex is the final act of love--as in ultimate ? Sorry I don't buy it. I have seen so many acts of love that surpass the sexual act (hetero or homo) that you would be hard pressed to prove to me that sex is the ultimate form of love expression.


I must be wording my sentences wrong or something.  I'm talking about showing love, not how deep the love actually goes.  I just think that sex is the deepest form that can be shown until marriage is allowed for same sex couples.


----------



## Said1

Kagom said:
			
		

> I must be wording my sentences wrong or something.  I'm talking about showing love, not how deep the love actually goes.  I just think that sex is the deepest form that can be shown until marriage is allowed for same sex couples.




I think taking a bullet or offering up a kidney might be bigger. That's all I can think of. Anyone else?


----------



## Dan

> I think taking a bullet or offering up a kidney might be bigger. That's all I can think of. Anyone else?



But, when you are truly in love with someone, do you fantasize about being able to take a bullet for them?


----------



## Said1

Dan said:
			
		

> But, when you are truly in love with someone, do you fantasize about being able to take a bullet for them?




There is a difference between a self-less act of love and sexual fantasy. Sexual fantasy doesn't always equate love, either.


----------



## Kagom

Said1 said:
			
		

> I think taking a bullet or offering up a kidney might be bigger. That's all I can think of. Anyone else?


If I were in love with my partner, I'd have no problem doing that.  But those are things that are dependant on time, place, etc.


----------



## Working Man

No matter how you slice this flick, I ain't gonna watch two dudes sucking each other's face... Nope, ain't gonna do it.

The fact that two dudes may, or may not, get wet in the shorts when they see each other is not my bidnezz. Won't spend a buck to see it, nor will I take it out on dvd.

Sure, for many years gay people have had to endure watching movies about straight people making out, making fools of themselves, falling in love, getting married,,,  etc. etc.. Sorry, I don't make this kind of movie so don't blame me that the gay community hasn't received equal time.....

I understand it is a just a love story, a story about life,, real life.. I would bet that the love each guy, or woman feels for their same sex partner, is as real as what I could feel for a woman (tall with nice eyes and firm perky hooters). 

But,, I don't expect any gay person to marvel at my antics with a woman, nor do I want to see what games they play either..And yes, I do understand that the "hot sequence" was barely left in the flick compared to what they show in many hetero flicks. 

If I want to watch a movie with nice scenery I will get a travel flick on the Canadian Rockies. But I will not spend the money to see the new movie the liberals are touting as "the one to see", just so I can make the movie makers rich... FORGETABOUTIT!!!


----------



## Kagom

Working Man said:
			
		

> No matter how you slice this flick, I ain't gonna watch two dudes sucking each other's face... Nope, ain't gonna do it.
> 
> The fact that two dudes may, or may not, get wet in the shorts when they see each other is not my bidnezz. Won't spend a buck to see it, nor will I take it out on dvd.
> 
> Sure, for many years gay people have had to endure watching movies about straight people making out, making fools of themselves, falling in love, getting married,,,  etc. etc.. Sorry, I don't make this kind of movie so don't blame me that the gay community hasn't received equal time.....
> 
> I understand it is a just a love story, a story about life,, real life.. I would bet that the love each guy, or woman feels for their same sex partner, is as real as what I could feel for a woman (tall with nice eyes and firm perky hooters).
> 
> But,, I don't expect any gay person to marvel at my antics with a woman, nor do I want to see what games they play either..And yes, I do understand that the "hot sequence" was barely left in the flick compared to what they show in many hetero flicks.
> 
> If I want to watch a movie with nice scenery I will get a travel flick on the Canadian Rockies. But I will not spend the money to see the new movie the liberals are touting as "the one to see", just so I can make the movie makers rich... FORGETABOUTIT!!!


That's probably THE best reasoning behind not watching this movie I've heard.


----------



## Working Man

Said1 said:
			
		

> There is a difference between a self-less act of love and sexual fantasy. Sexual fantasy doesn't always equate love, either.




Dude, I won't even take out the garbage for her...FORGETABOUTIT!!! :


----------



## Said1

Kagom said:
			
		

> If I were in love with my partner, I'd have no problem doing that.  But those are things that are dependant on time, place, etc.




True enough. Unlike the ultimate act of love, sex. You can do that anywhere - car, closet, parents basement, bushes, bed.......


----------



## Said1

Working Man said:
			
		

> Dude, I won't even take out the garbage for her...FORGETABOUTIT!!! :




Okay. Creepo.


----------



## Kagom

Said1 said:
			
		

> True enough. Unlike the ultimate act of love, sex. You can do that anywhere - car, closet, parents basement, bushes, bed.......


Good thing my parents don't own guns!


----------



## dilloduck

Kagom said:
			
		

> Good thing my parents don't own guns!



So they didn't shoot ya in the bushes expressing the "ultimate" form of love
(until marriage) :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## liberalogic

I saw this movie a few weeks ago...I thought it was good, but not by any means an Oscar-worthy movie (for best picture), though Heath Ledger and Michelle Williams were great.

The acting and filming were good, but the writing seemed rather weak.  The only thing that makes it so popular is the gay theme.  It's a bit drawn out and leaves some questions unanswered.  I doubt that I would watch it again.

Not one of the best movies of the year, but definitely one of the best casts of the year.


----------



## Kagom

dilloduck said:
			
		

> So they didn't shoot ya in the bushes expressing the "ultimate" form of love
> (until marriage) :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


Haha!

Yes, exactly.


----------

